# Super Storage / Shipping Containers



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

I've worked in transportation (trucking) for almost 20 years and can say you hit the pro's and con's on the head.

One item of note is that water-tight shipping containers generally cost a bit more than watertight dry van semi trailers. You'd likely have to pay someone to move either one from the point of purchase to you. Either one will need a level (prepared/graded) spot on which to sit. The trailer will need some solid footing for the landing legs in front, as they tend to sink into soft ground or summer-time-hot asphalt and then tip forward or sideways. Additionally, you'll need to put blocking under the trailer axles or have to worry about the trailer tires dry-rotting and springing a leak (equals more balance issues).

Unless you are forklift loading/unloading equipment from your storage "unit", I would NOT underestimate the value of being able to safely move in/out of the ground-level overseas container. I've seen way too may accidents from people falling out of, off of, or off of steps/ramps with semi trailer storage over the years.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know if you are planning to store comb but any time we've stored comb inside it increases our wax moth battles exponantially. What about the inside temps during a hot Iowa July? I assume your supers would pretty much be on at that time but I know it is not unusual between flows to have a couple hundred supers sitting in the equipment yard. It would be nice to have it set up at "loading dock" level for loading and unloading pallets, supers in the case of a hot room, and equipment off trucks for storage.

I'd be interested to hear what you decide and how it works.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I use 2 of them. I load them up with unused comb, shut the doors and gas them.... nothing lives. Don't open till you are ready to use them or you have to regas. Seems to work pretty well and the containers are easy to obtain if you don't live too far from a port (Wilmington, NC in this case).


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

hpm08161947 said:


> I use 2 of them. I load them up with unused comb, shut the doors and gas them.... nothing lives. Don't open till you are ready to use them or you have to regas. Seems to work pretty well and the containers are easy to obtain if you don't live too far from a port (Wilmington, NC in this case).


What do you gas them with? -js


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

dixiebooks said:


> What do you gas them with? -js


Phosphene.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I use a 40 foot and found it to be one of the wiser investments I have made.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

We purchaced a 40" Highboy (one foot taller) this year.
Thank heavens I called around to some local beekeepers first who gave me some good advice.

1) Do not buy a container over the phone or internet. Drive out to the lot and pick one out inspecting it VERY CAREFULLY.
Each container has its own number that is on all 4 sides. Once you pick one out, make sure that number is on the invoice. If they show up with a different one and you don't want it, send'em down the road.

2) It appeared to me that they all sell for the same price no matter who you call. in Portland OR it was $3450.00 plus $350 to deliver. All of them gave the same price. Out of the blue I found a company that offered me the highboy for $2950.00 and $ 250.00 to deliver.
Shop around and don't get in a hurry.

3)We carved a hole inbetween trees and dropped it there. All of the places were worried about the interiorr getting hot and melting your combs in hot sunny weather. Ours is in the shade and cannot be seen except for the doors. Our container is green in color. Next summer I am going to paint the doors camo so it is hidden from sight completely. Think about where it will set and color. They can bee an eyesore in the wrong spot.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have one, I cut a hole through my honey house wall and pushed the container up to it which provides me with surplus storage during the season. 
I fill it with supers through the winter, I also have two dry vans to store boxes. 
The thing I like about the dry van trailers is that I can pull the trailers away from the facility so that I am better protected in case of building fire.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

[video]http://s399.beta.photobucket.com/user/hpm08161947/media/bin.jpg.html[/video]


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

we have a 40 ft ocean container. Great investment. Airtight,keeps out bears.No moth problems as everything usually freezes in october.
need another! there are also container rental companies that sell refurbed ones that are repainted and in real nice shape.
Nick


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

tons of them for sale on craigslist here in MN anywhere from 1500 to 3500 and i even found guys that refurbish them and will put any style door on there you want. i dont think you can go wrong with one of these. seems like it would last almost forever. only down fall i see is the eye sore thing. just my 2 cents-


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. This is all pretty much in line with what I was expecting. 
We are still using two semi vans that my dad bought 30+ years ago and they are in sad shape at this point. Not even bird tight. 
I used to work for a company that did certification on overseas containers, among other things, so I am familiar with the quality standards and what they are built to withstand. I'm sure they'd easily outlast a semi trailer with a minimal amount of upkeep. 
I like the idea of a 40' for the sheer volume, but I like the idea of using 20'ers because they could be moved with a 20' flat bed bee truck if needed...in theory. Just not sure how I'd load them on and off the truck. 
Being able to drive a forklift inside would be a huge advantage in my opinion.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

acbz said:


> ... but I like the idea of using 20'ers because they could be moved with a 20' flat bed bee truck if needed...in theory. Just not sure how I'd load them on and off the truck.


I have seen these containers being moved and placed by a rollback flatbed (technically not a tow truck, but often used by towing companies these days). I would expect that a local tow company could assist with moving 20' containers, empty ones, at least.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

acbz said:


> I like the idea of a 40' for the sheer volume, but I like the idea of using 20'ers because they could be moved with a 20' flat bed bee truck if needed...in theory. Just not sure how I'd load them on and off the truck.
> Being able to drive a forklift inside would be a huge advantage in my opinion.


20' containers should be easy to remove from a trailer. lift each side with skidsteer and place cribbing under each side. drive vehicle out and slowly lower each side by removing cribbing.


----------

